# 'other' website down?



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I know alot of people here frequent both planted tank websites.......

Is plantedtank.net down? I haven't been able to get it to load for a couple of days now......


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

I was able to get on the site. I am not a registered user on that one.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I can get on it just fine, as for the 'club' website, that's another story.


----------

